

Ask HN: Where does one find new advances in algorithms - johnshopkins

I don&#x27;t have a university footing the bill (and I find Elsevier et al to be ethically repugnant) but I would like to keep up with new advances in algorithms. What are some good ways to do so?<p>Thanks :)
======
arh68
Many CS papers appear on the Arxiv, if you can keep up with it:
[http://arxiv.org/list/cs/new](http://arxiv.org/list/cs/new)

------
moron4hire
Pay for an IEEE and ACM membership. If you can't do both, I'd prioritize ACM
over IEEE. ACM is $100/yr if you want the magazine, and $200/yr if you want
the backlog. In the grand scheme of things, it's not that much. I spend more
on coffee and booze in a month.

